# Should I buy Knee/Shin pads or just Knee's pads ?



## apsol (Mar 29, 2010)

Im in doubt if i buy the Nukeproof Critical Armour - Knee/Shin or Nukeproof Critical Armour - Knee

What do you think?


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Do you hit your shins very much? I don't, and I have not wished I had more shin protection than offered by by 661 Kyle Straits.


----------



## apsol (Mar 29, 2010)

I dont hit that much too. But the thing is, if i buy the knee pad and go ride and for some reason i crash and scratch my shins, i would have wanted to have the shins pads too. that regret feeling 

Thats why im undecided.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

Whacking a shin is rarely as bad as a kneecap...
Sure, they will look like Edward James Olmos after a while,
but you will at least be able to walk.

At least buy separate parts so you are not forced to wear shins.


----------



## apsol (Mar 29, 2010)

But between the knee and knee/shin there's only a difference of 7€. If I was to buy separate parts that would cost much more.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

it really depends on where and how you ride. if the main reason is to protect your shin from a pedal slip, get some 5.10s instead.


----------



## Inuitbiker (Mar 18, 2011)

do what you want.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

FWIW, if you go the shin/knee route, consider how hot these might be. I have the POC long knee pads and although they offer great protection and are, for the most part comfortable, they are definitely HOT.


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm currently missing a very large amount of flesh down to the bone on my left shin. Honestly I should have went to the doctor. It's the first time in 9 years this has happened and it only happened because I recently added more PSI in my rear shock than I was used too and was riding lazy. A solid pair of platform pedals plus a great shoe combo to match will pretty much eliminate a shin strike because it will grip like clips. Hell, I even get lift with my 5.10's. 

I ride 5.10 impact lows plus forte convert pedals or crank brothers 50/50 pedals. Both pedals are cheese graters for your legs.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Protection you will wear is better than protection you will not wear. I am more comfortable in my 661's than I would be in full shin/knee gear, and am happy to wear it most rides. Plus, I rarely have any issues with hitting my shins.

You don't have to spend that much on shin guards, by the way. $15 soccer guards will protect just as well as anything.


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

Tystevens said:


> Do you hit your shins very much? I don't, and I have not wished I had more shin protection than offered by by 661 Kyle Straits.


The 661 KS pads are great.


----------



## Speeder500 (Oct 9, 2012)

I got knee pads thinking that I didn't need shin pads. When I hit a cut tree trunk that was hiding in the grass and my foot came off the pedal and the pedal then hit my shin I wished I had shin protection.

I also have a problem with branches being kicked up and wedged in my shins somehow.

I think best advice is where and how you ride if you really need it.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

yeah if you ride aggressively on gnarly trail, better have knee & shin guard. for regular trail, maybe just knee pads.
Like other has mentioned, soccer shinguard is great protection as well, and perhaps you already have a pair?


----------



## gc4rr (Mar 29, 2012)

apsol said:


> But the thing is, if i buy the knee pad and go ride and for some reason i crash and scratch my shins, i would have wanted to have the shins pads too. that regret feeling
> 
> Thats why im undecided.


i believe you have just answered your own question....better be safe the 1st time around than sorry.

IMO get full coverage :thumbsup:


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

It really depends on your riding, the likelihood of something causing your feet to come off the pedals, the likelihood of something striking your shins, and your personal aversion to risk.

Sudden slowing, as in deep sand, will often result in a pedal strike and when'd I ride in the desert, I use shin guards as well as knee pads. I do not do fast downhills.


----------



## P911T4ever (Nov 1, 2013)

I use the Endura MT500 Kevlar knee pads, They cover a good portion of my shins.


----------



## JXG (Oct 9, 2013)

I use FiveTen Men's Impact High Shoe and Xpedo Face Off Pedal XMX13.

No, my feet don't slip off the pedals much. But when they do in rough terrain I am really glad I have shin guards for those Xpedo pins to sink into rather than my flesh

I actually am currently using Dirty Dave's long kneepads for this

Dirty Daves


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

I used the Fox Launch knee/shin guards for a couple of years. Saved my knee big time a couple of years ago when I hit a cut branch as I went through some brush. They were not too bad in the heat. That being said, I use 661 Evo knee pads now.

sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

This is what I wear and I really like them
Protection for Extreme Athletes | Electronics Protection | G-Form


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

In riding N.E. Rock gardens my shins get the most damage of any body part. Even if I do hit my knee I hit my shin first. So for me the knee guards would go before the shin guards.


----------

